# 30y/o Southern Boy lookin' to sail and learnin' how to sail the ocean.



## milemarkerzero (Dec 13, 2011)

The name is RD and I was born/raised in Johnson City, TN. I've currently been living the last few years in Metro-Detroit, which I have to admit, the city and I don't get along to well, on a couple of different levels. The mountain's may be in my heart but I think I've got saltwater in my veins. I'm 30 years old, a self employed writer who enjoys reading, movies, hiking, camping, fishing, etc. I'll try anything once pretty much. But I am here in hopes of finding friends or like minded people who can help me learn how to sail or maybe pick me up as a crew mate or passenger. I work hard and Im a fast learner. I'm a people person and I love to laugh and cut up. I can be serious when needed tho. 

Well I hope to hear from y'all soon.


RD


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

welcome to sailnet rd,i'm also from e-tenn.and also spent many miserable yrs in detroit,i finally managed to escape when i was just about your age,sailing is about 90% common sense the rest you can learn,if you can spend some time with an experienced sailor you might avoid some painful lesons,i'm sure there are sailors in the detrot area or where ever you relocate to


----------



## milemarkerzero (Dec 13, 2011)

*hey*

thanks for the reply.
how are you?
Well honestly i'm willing to travel pretty much in the united states to find a boat that would let me crew to get experience and Im having a hard time finding anything to be honest.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

i imagine the boating season is about over north of the mason dixon,i had planned on a winter cruise but its beginning to look like not,theres usually people on this forum looking for deck hands,maybe you should consider moving to fla/south c.or ga maybe even ala.,good luck


----------



## milemarkerzero (Dec 13, 2011)

Well I can't really move so I have to rely on the internet for crewing positions.


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to Sailnet! 

Have you found Findacrew.net yet? I was signed up on it for about six months a couple of years ago. It's free. I had a position lined up to sail with a nice middle-aged couple on thier pretty darn nice 48'er out of Florida and through the Carribean. Family troubles kept me ashore though, and a girlfriend that I ended up passing up anyways....

I would suggest that. But you can keep your eye open on the forums, there are people looking for crew ofte.

Another thought, although I haven't tried it, is Craigslist. Go to allofcraigs.com and do a search for "crew needed sailboat" and simular keywords and see what you find.

Good luck!


----------



## milemarkerzero (Dec 13, 2011)

*Hi there and thanks for reply*

I've found findacrew and have already signed up, i've did a couple of those "wink" things and got a email or 2 but never a reply back. Its so frustrating and I was hoping I would have better luck on this website.


----------

